# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  Facebook Developers Kit

## Nightwalker83

Hi,

I'm not sure which section to post this in because it can be for asp.net, c#, WPF, etc. Well, on Microsoft resources section I came across a section on developing programs using Facebook data.

Facebook SDK

I thought this might be useful for people wanting create apps to be used for facebook.

Nightwalker

----------


## met0555

thx, it is a helpful link

----------

